# Southeast finally



## Captain Ray (Mar 30, 2016)

We finally get typical light se wind.
In matagorda bays it open up all kinds of avenues for fishing.
Everyone I talked to and myself limited today.
Take advantage of these light winds and remember always be courteous.
Capt Ray Sexton


----------

